# praktische Erfahrungen mit Artlake-System



## RaSo (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich baue gerade einen Schwimmteich nach NG-System. Möchte auch vermörteln. Nun bin ich aufgrund der hohen Kosten für die NG-Verbundmatte noch einmal in's Grübeln gekommen, ob nicht das Artlake-System eine gute und vor allem preiswerte Aternative ist. Habe hier im Forum viele Berichte durchgeschaut, allerdings keinen gefunden, der über Bau- und spätere Erfahrungen mit Artlake-System berichtet. 
Kann mir jemand praktische Erfahrungen (Verarbeitung, Haltbarkeit, Frostsicherheit -vor allem im Wasserstandsbereich-, etc.) berichten?

Danke im Vorraus!

Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Eriberto (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rainer,
habe zwar noch keine konkreten Erfahrungen vorzuweisen - soweit bin ich noch nicht - plane aber ebenfalls das Artlake-System zu verwenden. Da ich noch so viel Zement zu liegen habe, plane ich einen Mix aus 'herkömmlichem' Vermörteln (mit Zementputz) und Artlake-System. D.h., der Grundaufbau erfolgt in Zement-grau (mit Armierungsgewebe und ordinärem Vlies) und das Finish mit weissem Klebe- und Armierungsmörtel - voraussichtlich - eingefärbt mit Okker in Artlake-Bauweise. Insbesondere die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten mit den Perimeter-Platten finde ich faszinierend.
Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du die Firma Glenk aber auch anschreiben, habe ich auch schon gemacht und zügig eine Antwort erhalten.
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rainer,

ich habe die verwendet.
Erfahrung kannst du meiner Baueoku entnehmen.
Hier der direkte Link zum Bericht über die Verbundmatte.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-küstenseglers-teichdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/page-4#post-499691
Der Rest der Doku könnte auch interessant sein.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juni 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-vermörteln.38069/
Und hier noch andere Tips zum Vermörteln....was ich pers. nicht nochmal machen würde,  sondern eher so wie Rhabanus hier seinen Teich in PEHD....
Da macht die Arbeit der Folienschweisser...

Normal oder Weisszement nicht in den Teich....da ist überholt, auch wenn es Jahrzehnte so verkauft wurde.....
Aquarianer wussten es schon eher mit dem Trasszement und erst die Römer.....


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Juni 2016)

Ich hab normalen Zement genommen und würde das definitiv wieder machen.
Der ph-Wert ist normal, allerdinge habe ich das Wasser über Winter im Teich gelassen und
im Frühjahr eneuert und dabei noch den Beton mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert.
PEHD kann man nicht so schön formen, ist rutschig, kann nicht sandfarben gefärbt werden und hätte auch meinen Kostenrahmen gesprengt.
Aber das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe damals den Glenk gefragt ob ich mir seinen Teich mal anschauen darf. Er wollte das nicht, das kam mir verdächtig vor.
Interessant is doch, wie das ganze nach 2,3 Jahren aussieht.


----------



## RaSo (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Fabian, danke für die Rückmeldung! Was meinst du mit Perimeter-Platten? Habe dazu nichts auf der HP gefunden. 
Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Geisy (14. Juni 2016)

Schau dir mal die Gartenmauer bei Artlake an, die ist mit Perimeter Platte gemacht.


----------



## RaSo (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Carlo, danke für die Rückmeldung! Deine Baudoku ist sehr interessant. Man kann richtig mitfühlen, wie du mit dem Beton "gekämpft" hast ;-) 
Wie ist das sehe, das du vom Artlake-System nur die Träger-Matte verwendet. Die Glasfaserarmierung ist nicht von dort, oder? Sie werden ja für ihre textile Bewehrung, die das ganze so stabil machen soll. Auf den Bildern ist zu sehen, dass du bis über den Wasserrand verputzt hast. Hattest du im Winter irgendwelche Frostschäden, oder ist alles heile geblieben?
Danke und beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Eriberto (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rainer,
genau! Mit den Perimeter-Platten meinte ich das * defekter Link entfernt *.
Gibt enorme gestalterische Möglichkeiten...
Gruß
Florian


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rainer,
von Glenk habe ich nur das Träger-Vlies verwendet.
Die Glasfaserarmierung habe ich beim Bauhaus gekauft. Ich würde diese Armierung aber nicht wieder nehmen,
da sich besonders an den senkrechten Außenmauern die Verwendung schwierig gestaltete. Die Maschenweite war einfach zu gering.
Dadurch ist das Verputzte leicht wieder abgerutscht.
Hier würde ich auch das Panzer Gittergewebe von Glenk nehmen. Erfahrung hab ich hiermit aber nicht.
Schäden hat die Betonierung im Winter nicht erlitten.
Wir haben hier auch Eisdruckpolster im Teich angebracht. Zu sehen auf dem Foto im Bauthread
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/514600/
(Findet man unter dem Suchbegriff Eisdruckpolster zu Hauf bei ebay).
Ob die notwendig waren - keine Ahnung - wir wollten aber kein Risiko eingehen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Koiteich2013 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich habe zusätzlich Kunsstoffasern (Fibermesh) verwendet. Kennt Ihr das?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...trich-schwundriss-vermeiden/467213805-89-3007


----------

